# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Don Frye street fight.

## WHOADY4SHOADY

Have you guys seen this? It was pretty messed up. Supposedly the other guy is Leland Chapman's bodyguard. Why does Chapman need a bodyguard in the first place. Nobody gives a crap about him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OrDufcwoqg

----------


## sprawlbrawl

it is sonny liston

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

No Sonny Westbrook.

----------


## Pooks

> No Sonny Westbrook.


I dont know.. What I make out of that is that Sonny was attacking him, and it looked like Don Frye was trying to defend himself, I don't think he was really thinking much about striking back.. it seemed like he was lacking some aggression.. and than sonny maybe got him, or maybe pushed him down.. for some reason I think Don is wasted drunk in this LOL

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I dont know.. What I make out of that is that Sonny was attacking him, and it looked like Don Frye was trying to defend himself, I don't think he was really thinking much about striking back.. it seemed like he was lacking some aggression.. and than sonny maybe got him, or maybe pushed him down.. for some reason I think Don is wasted drunk in this LOL


I dont know cause there are so many stories floating around about this.

----------


## rockinred

That has always been Don Fry's problem. He is not the biggest guy or hardest puncher, but he always wants to stand up and exchange. Sometimes it works for him sometimes it doesn't. He should have did a double leg take down on this guy and it would have been end of story. I liked Don Fry in the octagon, he has a lot of heart good stand up skills, and he can take a good punch. Still, he shouldn't think just casue he has good stand up that he can whoop anyone in standup. That Westbrook dude is fairly good sized and he was throwing some bombs. His attack on Don was relentless. Just because Don's been in the cage it doesn't mean he could whip everyone on the streets butt, especially in that kind of exchange. He should have used his advantage. 

Drunk or not, that is exactly what happens when you drink and fight. In the cage or in the ring you know your space, your distance, and your tactic. In a street fight it happens pretty quick and there are constraints. Look at that hotel area with all the people around. He should of went for the double leg instead of rolling the dice with a punching game.

----------


## sooners04

> Drunk or not, that is exactly what happens when you drink and fight. In the cage or in the ring you know your space, your distance, and your tactic. In a street fight it happens pretty quick and there are constraints. Look at that hotel area with all the people around. He should of went for the double leg instead of rolling the dice with a punching game.


Exactly, the whole exchange lasted 28 seconds. Street fights are a LOT different than in a controlled environment.

----------


## No One Knows

Please..Frye has an iron jaw. That scrub could never knock him out...what a BS "fight"/video

----------


## rockinred

Are you suggesting the video is fake??? j/k... it is what it is and that fight video was as real as it gets...I don't know about getting knocked out, but he sure did get knocked down... and getting knocked down is a starting point for knocked out. Not sure what you mean here, but that sonny dude was a goldend glove champion out of Hawaii and a body guard, that isn't a joke or a scrub for sure. Don't know if you know about boxing, but that is one hard ass thing to accomplish. Not saying either one is the baddest dude on the planet, but let's not live in a fantasy world of professional fighting athletes being invincible. If you take a look at the fight that sonny dudes feet are well planted and he is throwing haymakers well balanced. Don Fry is back pedaling and is not balanced to take a blow (part of the reason he got dropped). Also, at the end Don finally went for his legs and the darn thing got broken up. It reminded me of those kimbo fights where everyone wanted it to be one diminsional. All I have to say is you never know... 

That little scronny leland dude kept jumping in the middle, I was thinking were the hell is Don's backup, i would pounded on that leland dude for stepping in the middle of my friend fighting.... I don't watch dog the bounty to much, i thought it was kind of a weird show... those people on the show seem to be a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic in a lot of ways. but I guess someone could say the same for me at times though...lol

----------


## No One Knows

No I don't know anything about boxing, I'm a wrestler. Exactly like you said though....the Sonny whoever scrub is throwing balanced haymakers and Frye is trying to back up not looking to strike (BECAUSE SOMEONE WAS TRYING TO HOLD HIM BACK) When the fat guy slips at the beginning, Frye thought it was over...because when Sonny scrub fell, Leland tried to hold Frye back. All kinds of people are trying to hold Frye back but no one attempts to hold dogs body guard.

Frye was a professional boxer too...so its not like he was up against some great boxer whos skills he has never seen before. I read that Frye offered that guys camp a sanctioned fight and they refused...go figure? Ever see many boxers in MMA? Do they win? Exactly...

----------


## rockinred

yea, I agree with you on this... except one thing... the octagon has not seen a world class boxer in the cage yet. I am not trying to say that a world class boxer would be any different in the cage. a world class boxer with no ground skills would get owned in the cage and good standup puncher in the octagon like liddell would get owned in a boxing ring, so I guess we really can't go anywhere with that conversation. As to how each would apply in a street fight like this one above... circumstances come into play we could sit here and talk about that all day long. 

I might be ignorant on this, but I knew Fry has some boxing background for sure, I don't think or i never heard that he went pro? maybe someone can fill me in on that. amateur sounds right, but pro is pretty big time.

----------


## No One Knows

YEah frye likes to let ppl punch him in the face until they get tired LOL... but.... hes clearly drunk. And if you don't think he is then you're drunk. Cage or no cage, this guy wouldn't last 30 seconds with frye. Its not even like you can see anything anyway. Some guy yelling "Hes out" and a shaky cellphone camera.  :LOL:

----------


## 68charger

I dont think sonny is a bodyguard, I think he just one of the guys that helps them out with bounties. 
They always seem to have 2-3 car loads of people when they try to bring in one person that jumped bail. 
I cant help watching the damn show, its a sick addiction I know. 

I agree, fry seemed intoxicated and had several people grabbing him and holding him back. Sonny was free to do whatever. Reminds me of some of the old Kimbo Slice fights as well. As soon as someone starts getting the better of him his posse jumps in to break it up.

----------


## Ashop

I always love to watch FRYE fight. He's a banger. He can stand in there and punch with the best of them.

----------


## yannick35

Don Frye kicked butt on Godzilla Final Wars, love the guy.

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power

sorry, had to run the link in the thread cause I couldnt sign into youtube for some reason.

Saw that a couple years ago, and yes, Frye was on a 2 day bender when that happened and from what I heard he was more so trying to push the guy off rather than fight him.

----------


## cro

frye was awesome back in the day

----------

